# What is this plant called



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

I am looking for the name of a plant that looks like a green scallion, usually about a FT tall easy to grow, low light.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Water onion? http://elgranzoo.es/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/Crinum_20thaianum.jpg

Or maybe vallisneria sp.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I got it - subulata - would love to get some - seems like an easy plant to grow

But Jeff is on the money, I didn't state the question corectly


----------

